# Best lead and collar



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

In full "buying for new puppy" mode at the moment. 
Which lead and colar would you recommend? Any particular brand name or type? Best place (cheapest!!!) to buy from? 

Do we buy before we bring the pup home so it's ready or wait so we can try it on?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. We got cheap one from pets at home. Not worth getting expensive one for puppy. We got one which is adjustable with an easy clip fastener. I am glad we did not get one with a metal buckle as it is hard enough doing the clip on a wriggly puppy!!


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for that - a visit to PaH is definately on the cards over the next few weeks. Maybe get some Easter shopping in !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

go for cheep she will grow out of her first collar before you know it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We got just one of the nylon clip type ones - and still use this type - as it is so difficult trying to do a buckle on a puppy! We got one of the smallest size ones - I couldn't believe how tiny it looked when adjusted to the right size! 

I've since bought a 'Red Dingo' nylon collar and lead set which I purchased from Amazon and the lead has a very comfortable padded handle bit at the end. Even the trainer said how lovely it felt when she practised something with Biscuit. I can highly recommend this make and it's not that expensive.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We got just one of the nylon clip type ones - and still use this type - as it is so difficult trying to do a buckle on a puppy! We got one of the smallest size ones - I couldn't believe how tiny it looked when adjusted to the right size! 

I've since bought a 'Red Dingo' nylon collar and lead set which I purchased from Amazon and the lead has a very comfortable padded handle bit at the end. Even the trainer said how lovely it felt when she practised something with Biscuit. I can highly recommend this make and it's not that expensive.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We got a simple red soft nylon one.

Even now I aim for soft material for their collar and a soft lead for my hand. It does have to be comfortable and when they pull some leads can dig into the hand or feel uncomfortable. It may be a bit of trail and error, unless you're bold enough to ask other dog owners if you can hold their lead


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I ve got every lead going ha ha

Normal cheap nylon lead
Slip lead (very handy when you need to pop a lead on really quickly) we used to have this next to the door so we could pop it on so he didnt make a run for it when i answered the door.

Gentle leader when i take him for lead walks 

Extenable lead we use this when were out and about in fields where dogs cant be let of lead(sheep in field etc) but want him to have a bit of freedom.I dont like using this on road walks as they can be dangerous.

long line for training recall etc.

Think thats it !!


----------

